# She's getting close!! --She's here !!!!!!!



## Blondie2003 (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi everyone. I rescued this mare back in July, 2015 and was told she was 6 months pregnant. In December, when no baby arrived, my vet did an ultrasound, and based on the fetal eye measurements, she I'd due today, March 11, 2016. Based on these pictures, can anyone tell me how much longer they think she might be? Thank you all for your help.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 11, 2016)

The udder doesn't look filled at all, but if shes a maiden mare it may not fill until shes got the foal literally hanging out. All mares are different though, and even the experienced ones keep people guessing.

Have you any other photos of her? From the back, and the side maybe?


----------



## Blondie2003 (Mar 11, 2016)

Her udder is bigger between her legs, like from the rear than it is up front...is that normal? It's my first time and hers. Thank you for any and all help.


----------



## chandab (Mar 11, 2016)

Did the vet tell you how many days he figured that March 11 due date would be? Minis can foal as early as 300 days, go average of around 320 days or go up to a year or a bit more. Maidens don't read the foaling book, so they can be very unpredictable. My mares as maidens went two at 307 days and two at about 320 days. [My saddle horses went as long as 360 days as a maiden, then closer to the average of around 340 days next time.]


----------



## Miniv (Mar 11, 2016)

Are her butt muscles soft? Can you get any liquid from her teats? If you get liquid, is it sticky?


----------



## Blondie2003 (Mar 12, 2016)

Yes, she is a maiden, by the vets guess. I have no history on her. I rescued her from a slaughter lot in Texas.


----------



## Blondie2003 (Mar 13, 2016)

Ok, now she has lots of swelling in front of her udder. Her bag still isn't very full, but she's got definite edema in front of her udder. Is this normal? I will try to post a picture.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Mar 13, 2016)

Yes, the swelling will move to the bag and fill. She's progressing well.


----------



## Blondie2003 (Mar 14, 2016)

Today's udder pic


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 14, 2016)

She is looking good but I think you have a little way to go yet.

Are you able to get a couple of other photos for us so we can see how the foal is laying. Diane explained how to take them in an earlier post.

Her udder will continue to grow and her nipples will fill, separate and point down.

Hats off to you for rescuing her






best of luck for a safe arrival


----------



## Blondie2003 (Mar 15, 2016)

I will try to post some more pics. I sent them to someone that said they would try to post them, but I'm not sure what happened. If they're like me, they have just been too busy. I will try again. It won't let me, it keeps saying they are too big


----------



## Blondie2003 (Mar 15, 2016)

What are your thoughts about when this baby might come.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 15, 2016)

What a lovely mare, glad we were able to see her pretty face, I have a mare very similar to her





Being a maiden , your guess is as good as ours. lol

The picture that Diane asked you to post looking from behind , you can see that the foal is still riding sideways. Keep a close watch at that angle, you will notice she will become slab sided and her sides wont stick out as noticeably as they are now. She may not bag up completely until the time comes but dont worry everything's looking good.

You just need to make sure you have ordered in bulk for coffee and toothpicks to keep your eyes open


----------



## Blondie2003 (Mar 16, 2016)

Thank you both. Today she was pawing, dropping and rolling. I guess trying to reposition baby. Her stools have started being less like fecal balls and more watery. I'm really praying this,weekend will be the one. I'm betting on a colt, because the kicks it used to give were massive. Thank you everyone for all of your prayers and support.


----------



## Blondie2003 (Mar 17, 2016)

Thank you so much


----------



## Blondie2003 (Mar 19, 2016)

I will try to post some pictures from this morning. Today she's been very restless. She's gotten up and down 5 times in a 5 minute period.


----------



## Blondie2003 (Mar 19, 2016)

Here's a rear picture


----------



## Blondie2003 (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi, well, she's still pregnant, but her bag is getting bigger. Anyway, I know I read about distocias on here somewher. Where can I get the diagrams and article again. I'm praying I won't need it, but I'd rather have and not need it, instead of the other way around. Thank you all.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 22, 2016)

Preparing yourself for the birth of your foal Its the pinned thread right above yours


----------



## Blondie2003 (Mar 26, 2016)

Thank you so much for the encouragement. I'm so ready to meet this baby and I'm praying for an easy delivery. I will try to get a picture of her vulva, but her tail area is usually a big no no with her. If I sit with her in her stall at night, I might be able to snap a picture after she potties. Wish me luck, and thank you for posting pictures and encouraging me.


----------



## lovemylilbit (Mar 26, 2016)

I have been watching your thread. I can't wait to see what the foal looks like.


----------



## Blondie2003 (Mar 27, 2016)

Thank you. I can't wait either


----------



## Blondie2003 (Mar 27, 2016)

Here's something I just thought abput. My mare was given her preloading vaccines onot February 1, because we thought she was going to deliver around March 11. Should I redo her vaccines for the foals antibodies?

Please excuse all the typos. That's supposed to say about, and pre foaling


----------



## Blondie2003 (Mar 27, 2016)

Today was day 359, by the vets guess, or by the measurements of the fetal eye. I'm trying not to be too concerned, but this mini horse has become my best friend, and I'm scared for her. I will try to post pics from earlier tonight.


----------



## Blondie2003 (Mar 27, 2016)

Hopefully it will let me post another one, nope, no luck


----------



## Kim P (Mar 27, 2016)

Exciting! Can't wait to see baby pics! Mom is so pretty.


----------



## Blondie2003 (Mar 27, 2016)

Thank you. I keep praying she will have the foal this week, because we are on spring break.


----------



## paintponylvr (Mar 28, 2016)

We always did pre-baby vaccines at about 6-8 weeks out but if it's off by a little, you are still OK. It's harder to calculate when you don't know exactly when they were bred and/or they go over the due dates...

She is looking awesome, I'm excited for you.

I, too, am getting close to having two new ones. The 3rd mare is much smaller now - so part of her "belly" wasn't the foal itself but was due to being way heavy (fat). the running from the other ponies has trimmed her down nicely and I think we are looking at a mid-May/early June baby with her which matches the July month that the Mom noticed she was being mounted in the pasture by the stallion.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 29, 2016)

Looking good , fingers and toes are crossed


----------



## Blondie2003 (Mar 29, 2016)

So excited!! I'm like a little kid at Christmas


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Mar 30, 2016)

Oooh how exciting. I predict Friday!


----------



## lovemylilbit (Mar 30, 2016)

I can't wait to see pictures of the foal!!!I am praying everything goes smoothly.


----------



## Kim P (Apr 2, 2016)

Awesome! Congratulations! She is so pretty!


----------



## chandab (Apr 2, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## healinghoovesfarm (Apr 2, 2016)

Adorable! Thanks for showing. Makes us more excited for ours!!


----------



## Blondie2003 (Apr 2, 2016)

Thank you all. We are in love.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 2, 2016)

Rocklone Miniature Horses said:


> Oooh how exciting. I predict Friday!


Rocklone Miniatures, you win the prize! You predicted, dead on.

Congratulations on a healthy filly.


----------



## Julia & Smudge (Apr 2, 2016)

Yay, congrats! She's adorable!!


----------



## Blondie2003 (Apr 2, 2016)

Thank you everyone


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Apr 2, 2016)

Aaahhhh i was right! hahahaa. I seem to have a knack for this predicting thing. It might come in handy 

Congrats. She is gorgeous


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 2, 2016)

Congratulations!!

What a pretty girl. Looking forward to seeing more photos.

Have you already named her?


----------



## Ellesan (Apr 2, 2016)

Beautiful, congrats!!! ????


----------



## lovemylilbit (Apr 2, 2016)

Oh my gosh.......beautiful!!!!


----------



## Suebe (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow! She is beautiful!! Very very exciting congrats!!!


----------



## Jill (Apr 3, 2016)

What a beautiful baby! Congratulations!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 3, 2016)

WOW...


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 3, 2016)

Gorgeous




many congratulations , she was certainly worth the wait


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, what a sweet, pretty little girl!!! Love her face with that blaze and little pink nose!!! Congratulations she is just perfect!!!


----------



## Kim P (Apr 4, 2016)

Just lovely!


----------



## Blondie2003 (Apr 5, 2016)

Yes, she's hopefully going to be my 12 year olds and she named her Flicka


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 5, 2016)

She is adorable !!! And I love the name , my fav movie as a kid


----------



## Blondie2003 (Apr 5, 2016)

I voted for Smudge too.


----------



## chandab (Apr 6, 2016)

She looks a bit like that mousy grey color that blacks often start out. But, so hard to tell with indoor lighting.


----------



## Suebe (Apr 6, 2016)

She's too cute for words! I love her mouse grey color! Can't imagine what she'll turn into as she matures but I love what she looks like right now! Literally you scored!


----------



## Blondie2003 (Apr 6, 2016)

Thank you. God really blessed us. We completely love her and her mom


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 6, 2016)

pretty girl & one of my fav books & movies.


----------

